# Buying A Chihuahua Puppy In Dubai



## penoslou (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know any website in dubai where I could buy a dog ? Alternatively, anyone know someone who has a litter of chihuahua they are giving away? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea at all but do remember to check, if you are renting, if pets are allowed.

I hope you manage to find your dream pet


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Not exactly sure whether you would be able to find one, but just FYI, whenever this topic has come up in the past, the consensus always is to not buy pets but rather adopt them. Some of the members that are knowledgeable about the issue, talk about how its a terrible industry out here and is rather cruel for the animals. 

Check out the sandpit part of the forum, there is a sticky for pet adoption, with loads of good info/resource.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Animals sold here in Dubai come from battery farms from places such as the Ukraine. They have zero lineage, a lot don't even survive the journey and those that do are prone to a lot of health problems.

Contact the animal charities/shelters, they're not all Saluki crosses or problem dogs. Chihuahua's come up as people dump then when they haven't budgeted for relocation fees.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Buying a dog from a website? I thought the whole idea was to see said mutts with their mothers etc.?

Oh and just to add, how big is a Chihuahua puppy? The size of a small rat?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Please don't buy a dog.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.135432363890.109468.135431973890&type=3


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please don't buy from a pet shop. Their animals are all from 'mills' - it's a dreadful, cruel trade. As Mr. Rossi says, there are many animal charities here and many, many dogs of all shapes, sizes, ages, pedigree and mixed breeds needing a loving fur-ever home.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Agreed rather adopt, a colleague purchased a puppy last week and it is obvious at 4 months the poor little guy is not used to walking or open spaces.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Please don't buy a dog. There are no reputable breeders in the UAE - all the dogs are imported from puppy mills in Eastern Europe and bred in vile conditions. Many have health issues and come with doctored paper work.

There are literally hundreds of homeless dogs in shelters and foster homes crying for their furever homes.

Take a look at:

Animal Action Abu Dhabi
K9 Friends
Sharjah Cats and dogs
RAK animal welfare
Dubai Dogs trust
Dubai Senior dogs project

All have dogs of every variety, age and background. They do get small dogs that are in need of homes.

Also remember that pedigree breeds are more likely to have health issues because of their inbreeding.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Before thinking about buying a pet here, please take a trip to the Sharjah animal market.

I can say 100%, that will put you off *EVER* buying an animal here.

There are so many unwanted/abandoned animals, please adopt one. We got our dog from K9 Friends.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Pet Shop Dubai/Creatures Oasis is having an adoption day next week. You can find them on FB.


----------

